# Corto en luces delanteras de una Chevrolet D max



## wx82 (Mar 6, 2008)

hola a todos tengo un inconveniente con las luces delanteras de una camioneta Dmax ya que se estan quemando los bombillos delanteros de alta y ya revise los fusibles y los alternadores y estos se encuentran bien en su totalidad, quisiera obtener un concejo para saber que otra cosa puede ser la cusante del posible corto en los bombillos y como puedo solucionar dicho problema.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2008)

Se dunden por un corto? diría que se funden por un abierto. Limpia bien los contactos de la base. Es de suponer que has mirado la correcta tensión. Si son alógenas no las pongas con la mano.

En fin... Suerte


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2008)

Los bombillos *no se queman* por un corto, por dos cortos tampoco.
Tocar los halógenos con las manos, mancha el cristal de cuarzo y, la alta temperatura que alcanza el cristal hace que la mancha producida con las manos se cocine y se ennegrece el cristal. Cómo resultado, la radiación no se difunde y se eleva la temperatura interior del bombillo, provocando la fusión del filamento.
Si tus bombillos se han fundido, puede haber sido por mala calidad de los mismos o, por elevación brusca de la tensión de alimentación (Cosa poco probable pero no imposible).-
A veces las producciones sufren alteraciones severas y despachan productos con defectos en toda una serie.
Cambia de marca o de proveedor. Compra nuevos bombillos y prueba. No hay otra.

mcrven.


----------



## luis medina (Ago 25, 2008)

amigo wx82, respardo lo que dice mcrven; su problema radica completamente en la calidad del producto. Igual le recomiendo que tenga cuidado al momento de elegir el wattiaje ya que la tension incide en los cables y conectores, saludos


----------

